# Plow a Starbucks. Cincinnati, OH



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a Starbucks in Cincinnati, Oh That needs plowed you bid you deal with it. Let me know if you can work this into your route. It is on Columbia Pkwy down by the Pricenct.
PM with your interested.:waving:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Bump to the top


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

nice easy starbucks there, i work by there alot, take someone maybe 20-30min, oh and some nice looking ladies go in there


----------



## Cooknpeplawn (Nov 29, 2007)

*We want starbucks!*

Hey there,
We are interested in the Starbucks. Would it need priority service or not? Salt or just clearing? Please call me tomorrow and I will give you a price. Also, do they want us to clear the sidewalks? Let me know!

Gabriel I Peppers
513-616-3024

www.cooknpepperslawnscapes.com

[email protected]


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I will get the details for you. I will call you.:salute:


----------



## Cooknpeplawn (Nov 29, 2007)

I am the owner of Cook'n Peppers Lawnscapes, LLC. If I dont answer tomorrow when you call, just leave a message and I will call you right back. Thanks!!

Do you have any other places that you need snow removal at? 

We can still handle quite a few more accounts.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Gabriel
What kind of equipment and number of helpers do you have? Greg will be callling you. You can also PM the info as well. Instead of talking back and forth one here.


----------

